# This DCC thing...........



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

so you can reverse power on itself with a DCC controller? that seems to be the theme I'm picking up on.
And my Troller Autopulse isn't DCC, is it?
I'm just confused about the whole thing


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm not sure what you mean by that but in a nutshell, you can have two trains on the same track going in different directions at different speeds. Plus you have control of the lights.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

That's correct, you can run one loco backward teamed with another and another and another, etc. Your current DC power supply can actually be used to power a DCC system using the AC accessory output. Not for a large layout but for what you are probably running it with now.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

so there would be no need to isolate any track even with a reverse loop?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

DT&I said:


> so there would be no need to isolate any track even with a reverse loop?


You still need to isolate the reverse loop, and to control it you need an auto reversing circuit.

But yes - with DCC - it will allow you to not have to change polarity on the track manually to go through a reversing section (once wired properly)

You would also use the same kind of circuit to control a turntable.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

DT&I said:


> so there would be no need to isolate any track even with a reverse loop?


You can leave the track as it is and just leave all sections powered.
A reverse loop requires a little special attention, but once its set up, just run trains and ya don't have to worry about it. Not rocket science, just read about half a page in the manual is all it takes.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

hmmm.....electricity was never one of my fortes


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Take a tour of the DCC forum on here.

But to simply it all:

Your track stays live at all times. The DCC controller has
digital contact with a decoder in each locomotive. That way
you can have locomotive A going forward, while locomotive B
is backing a car in a siding. You turn on and off loco lights,
and if you go all out, you can have sounds all from your
controller. Incidentally, your lights stay on and don't vary
in brightness as you vary speed.

It also simplifies your wiring. Except for the reverse loop on
your proposed layout, you would simply run wires from each
rail to a buss (think extension) from the DCC controller. All of
the tracks would be live at the same time. No need for complex
switches. The reverse loop would be isolated by insulated joiners
or gap in the rails and controlled by a device called a
reverse loop controller. It automatically maintains correct
track polarity so you just run trains without complex switch
throwing.

Don


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

one thing, you need a cab (control nob) for each engine, with the exception of having two engines with the same address, a double header.

if you want to run a train around your lay out and do switching, you need two cabs.


2000 FXST


----------



## HVF City (Jul 14, 2012)

It is not complicated, and very little time to adapt from DC to DCC. Yes, an actual reversing loop needs a module, but compared to DC, still much easier when running. I switched 3 years ago, won't go back. 

And you do not need to have an electrical degree, just be able to read and learn. Keep notes on settings when you change them (learned the hard way on that one) and relax.

I differ in my opinion from others, you only 'need" one control (CAB), it depends on what you want to do. I fire mine up and pretty much let 4 of them go on their path, while using one for simulated switching. If you are heavy into operations, more controls will be nice (needed sooner or later).

Check out what your local hobby shop has, ask if there is anyone in your area who would share some training time. I did it alone and expanded the detail of operations with stationary controls and other features, now all controlled by one hand held unit.

Have fun, jump in and don't over think it. Just go step by step.

Bill


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

wingnut163 said:


> one thing, you need a cab (control nob) for each engine, with the exception of having two engines with the same address, a double header.
> 
> if you want to run a train around your lay out and do switching, you need two cabs.
> 
> ...


I haven't yet hooked up my NCE system, but what I understand is that you can set a train going on the mainline and then switch to another engine. The first engine will continue doing whatever you last commanded it to and you can control your switcher independent of the first engine. No second cab required.


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

wingnut163 said:


> one thing, you need a cab (control nob) for each engine, with the exception of having two engines with the same address, a double header.
> 
> if you want to run a train around your lay out and do switching, you need two cabs.
> 
> ...


No you don't need a cab for each loco! The cab allows you to switch between locos by entering the specific loco address.

Example:

You want to run loco #1234. You enter 1234 into your cab or throttle, select the direction then send it on it's merry way.
You can then select another loco, say #5467 and enter it's address into the cab to acquire control of it. Meanwhile loco #1234 will continue at whatever speed you set it to run at and in whatever direction.
You can send #5467 off in a different direction and at whatever speed you like but #1234 will not change.
Many throttles have a "recall stack" which allows you to scroll through the last few loco numbers entered into the throttle which saves you having to enter in the full loco address.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Welllll, that's kinda like driving your car out onto the freeway then crawling into the back seat to just watch the scenery go by. It may work out ok for the first few seconds, but after that, everything goes down hill real fast then it gets worse.
Ya don't want to have a train running that ya can't control right away.
Digitrax throttles offer control of two trains off of one controller (throttle), i.e. the DT402 series.


----------



## HVF City (Jul 14, 2012)

I have MRC (yes, I know most prefer Digitrax). There is a single button to toggle between loco's. Pretty easy, I have enough mainline that two trains run on it and never come close. I had one incident where my daughter in law left something on a track so one got stuck, pretty easy to shut it down, toggle and shut the other. 

But the convenience is you can start with one CAB, and add. Even add wireless if needed or wanted. There is so much more you can do with DCC (even interface with a laptop for loco settings, running, etc. But for me, I eliminated what would have been a pretty large control panel with one control. And if you price out 4-5 separate controls for DC, all the switches for lighting, etc it is cost effective.

You will see most in favor of DCC, all with different reasons. Few in favor of staying DC. DCC just gives you an infinite number of options and you can choose what level you want to take it to and when.

Bill


----------



## irishthump (Jul 1, 2013)

D&J Railroad said:


> Welllll, that's kinda like driving your car out onto the freeway then crawling into the back seat to just watch the scenery go by. It may work out ok for the first few seconds, but after that, everything goes down hill real fast then it gets worse.
> Ya don't want to have a train running that ya can't control right away.
> Digitrax throttles offer control of two trains off of one controller (throttle), i.e. the DT402 series.


I get your point, but my layout consists of a large double track oval so I can set a train going each way on the mainline then do some switching in my freight yard.



HVF City said:


> I have MRC (yes, I know most prefer Digitrax). There is a single button to toggle between loco's. Pretty easy, I have enough mainline that two trains run on it and never come close. I had one incident where my daughter in law left something on a track so one got stuck, pretty easy to shut it down, toggle and shut the other.
> 
> But the convenience is you can start with one CAB, and add. Even add wireless if needed or wanted. There is so much more you can do with DCC (even interface with a laptop for loco settings, running, etc. But for me, I eliminated what would have been a pretty large control panel with one control. And if you price out 4-5 separate controls for DC, all the switches for lighting, etc it is cost effective.
> 
> ...


I use MRC (Prodigy Advance 2) and find toggling between locos extemely handy.
I also have the PC interface and find it fantastic, basically gives you 2 extra throttles!
Would not even consider DC to be honest. I got back into this hobby after many years mainly because of the advent of DCC.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The number of DCC controllers you have is up to you.

You can have several DCC locomotives running at
the same time with just one controller, you switch it from
one loco to another. The locos continue to run based on
the 'last' command you gave, even when the controller
is now commanding a different loco.

It does make it easier, however,
to have more than one controller. I often run 3 trains at
the same time on my DCC layout. I have the static main controller
and one 'walk around' with a long cord. It is convenient to use
when you are away from the main panel and want to do
switching with uncoupling and the like. 

Don


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

ok, ok, after reading your comments about what i said, (which i got from a reliable person that will stay nameless) i went down and tried to run two at one time.

and i was able to do it. and switching back and forth was not hard once i got the idea.

even with one loco faster than the other. i have not messed with the CV's for speed. since i anit a book learner i'll have to work on that.

thanks!


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

I have two different layouts that I run on. One is my own, for which I use a Digitrax Zephyr Xtra for most mainline work, with a UT4 plugged in for running switchers and helpers. The other is the layout of the club that I'm joining. They use a Digitrax Loconet setup, and I usually use my Digitrax DT402R for that, although sometimes I'll use my UT4 there, also. I do like the dual throttle setup on the 402R. It means that I don't even have to MU my Y6Bs when I want to double-head. I just program them to individual throttles.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

fs2k4pilot said:


> I do like the dual throttle setup on the 402R. It means that I don't even have to MU my Y6Bs when I want to double-head. I just program them to individual throttles.


then push "MU and +" and you have then MU'ed.


----------



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

do the locos have to be dcc?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes. DC loco can not be controlled sepritly on the same track. ( same power)


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

You can run DC locos together if they are close to the same speed. put the faster one in front.


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Southern said:


> then push "MU and +" and you have then MU'ed.


I could, but it's simpler just to put one engine on each throttle. Besides, I really don't think I'll ever need more than two Y6Bs for any train I might run on that layout.


----------

